
Correctness on iterative and recursive processes - bor0
https://bor0.wordpress.com/2017/05/24/correctness-on-iterative-and-recursive-processes/
======
nickpsecurity
Have you tried SPARK Ada? It was first to be designed to automate proofs of
common attributes such as immunity to lots of code injections or crashes that
happen in C. They have both automated and interactive proving for other
conditions you put in as preconditions, invariants, and postconditions. Need
more people building reusable specs and code in such languages. Others from
Microsoft are VCC compiler and Dafny language. From CompSci, Frama-C and Jave
Modeling Language.

~~~
bor0
Not really. I've only done some Haskell and finishing "How to prove it". Doing
proofs for hobby but I'll check those tools. Thanks!

~~~
nickpsecurity
If you do functional, check out Certified Programmjng with Dependent Types by
Chlipala, Programming with Proofs by same, and Concrete Semantics. For
tooling, QuickCheck and QuickSpec are interesting.

